# [AppleScript] Script pour Word



## Didjo (5 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour !

J'ai cherché un script pour Word (2008) qui permettrait de remplacer les "«[espace]" par des "«[espace insécable]", les doubles espaces par des simples etc., car impossible sous Word en correction automatique.

Je n'ai rien trouvé en AppleScript, et donc à faire myself...

Le script de remplacement de texte est assez simple, donc fait, mais je bute sur un point. Je veux, dans une petite boite de dialogue insérer des checkboxes, de façon à choisir quels types de remplacements on doit effectuer (les insécables, les espaces, ou autre...). Mais (à ce que j'ai compris), AppleScript ne propose pas de checkboxes. Passage en AppleScript Studio obligatoire, donc. Et c'est là que je vais avoir besoins d'un peu d'aide 

J'ai jetté un il sur tout ce que propose Apple pour débuter, mais j'avou que mon niveau d'anglais ne me permet pas de tout décrypter...
Comment simplement insérer une fenêtre (construite avec InterfaceBuilder) dans un script (appelé par Word), comment la gérer par de l'AppleScript simple... et est-ce possible ?

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## zacromatafalgar (5 Décembre 2008)

Salut,

Pour des tutos en français, visite le site d'Alain Le Gallou


----------



## Didjo (5 Décembre 2008)

Très bon lien, merci beaucoup !

Mais puis-je intégrer une application AppleScript à Word via le menu Script ? Comme on le fait avec un simple fichier .applescript mis dans le bon dossier...


----------



## zacromatafalgar (5 Décembre 2008)

Didjo a dit:


> puis-je intégrer une application AppleScript à Word via le menu Script ? Comme on le fait avec un simple fichier .applescript mis dans le bon dossier...



Je ne pense pas mais il est possible en applescript pur, si tu as plus de trois possibilités*, de contourner ça avec un "choose from list".

*si tu as 3 possibilités ou moins les boutons suffisent


----------



## Didjo (5 Décembre 2008)

Effectivement je viens d'essayer ça ne me parait pas possible, à moins d'ouvrir l'applis crée via AppleScript, mais ça commence à être lourd...

Merci beaucoup !


----------

